# How to prepare Catfish



## Cowhead

So i have been catfishing quite a bit on the red down by the Whap Breck area and i have pulled anything from 1 to 10lbs down here and it seems like the big ones are tough and the small ones are mushy so does anyone have any tips on how to prepare them? or do most people just do catch and release? I like the way they taste and they have no bones but I am just not sure on how to prepare them I have been told the big ones are good smoked is this true??
Any help would be great


----------



## nluchau

I only catch and release catfish.


----------



## Sasha and Abby

Fillet the fish and cut out the red lateral lines as they taste strong. Soak the fish in buttermilk overnight in the fridge. Cut the fish into small chunks and coat in seafood mix and fry in PEANUT oil. It will be the best fried fish you ever ate.


----------

